# Hog ranch question



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok never hunted hogs or been on a hog hunt. I know ranch hunting isnt really hunting lol. But where would be beat place to go in lower michigan to shoot a pig. Looking for somewhere with a someone decent hunt and good size pigs that aren' outrageous on price. Me and buddy both wanna put some meat in freezer and this seems like a more fun option than a burchershop


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I went to Hidden Horns Game Ranch with some friends two years ago in Howard City MI. Like you stated, it is pretty much like shooting fish in a barrel. Definitely a canned hunt. However it was a great time spent with friends. It was $350 /pp and included a night stay in his lodge and breakfast in the morning if I remember right.


----------



## steelhead281 (Feb 1, 2007)

jmckeon said:


> Ok never hunted hogs or been on a hog hunt. I know ranch hunting isnt really hunting lol. But where would be beat place to go in lower michigan to shoot a pig. Looking for somewhere with a someone decent hunt and good size pigs that aren' outrageous on price. Me and buddy both wanna put some meat in freezer and this seems like a more fun option than a burchershop


There is a great place in Hillsdale or Lenewee County. It would be a great place to hunt csidering this weekends nasty weather. The guy has an indoor hunting ground, it is the really long narrow building with a hiking path right down the center. You can walk down the path and take your time selecting your trophy. The nice thing is he keeps the pigs separated by size so if you are looking for a big hog you can easily find them. The tender youngster are together as well if you prefer. It is really easy to select the color variation if you are looking for that special mount. Good luck on your hunt. lol


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Every month Woods-n-Water runs a few ads from pig farms. Google search would turn up a few.

L & O


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

IF you opt to go this route, you might want to cast around among your friends to see if any of them are devoted sausage makers. I have a salmon fishing friend who is a member of a sausage making guild. These guys have their own temperature and humidity controlled walk-in unit for use in curing. Domestic pork has become quite lean and the fat is bland. Wild and Heritage pork fat and bellies are high demand items. I had some of their sopressata last July made from Heritage hog- really distinct buttery taste.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

steelhead281 said:


> There is a great place in Hillsdale or Lenewee County. It would be a great place to hunt csidering this weekends nasty weather. The guy has an indoor hunting ground, it is the really long narrow building with a hiking path right down the center. You can walk down the path and take your time selecting your trophy. The nice thing is he keeps the pigs separated by size so if you are looking for a big hog you can easily find them. The tender youngster are together as well if you prefer. It is really easy to select the color variation if you are looking for that special mount. Good luck on your hunt. lol


That sounds like fun. Not.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

steelhead281 said:


> ...... The guy has an indoor hunting ground, it is the really long narrow building with a hiking path right down the center. You can walk down the path and take your time selecting your trophy. .......


I'm not sure if I understand how this is done. Do you walk thru that area, select the pig you want and then it is transported to something like a 20 acre hunting pen ?

L & O


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

L & O, you're hilarious!


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Trophy Ranch in Ubly is good too


----------



## marble eye master (Apr 16, 2018)

X2 on Trophy Ranch


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

We were gonna do it until I researched it. Before you do it, you might want to watch a few of the videos on youtube. Definately not my cup of tea. We went to a pheasant ranch instead.


----------



## Smitty19792016 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hammer62 said:


> We were gonna do it until I researched it. Before you do it, you might want to watch a few of the videos on youtube. Definately not my cup of tea. We went to a pheasant ranch instead.


It is what it is. Can ceratainly respect that as well as some of the humor above. Used to go in March with some guys, just something to do. We all used the excuse some “meat in the freezer”. Works great if your into BBQ-Smoking meat


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey, guys go Walleye fishing on the Detroit River every day, and catch easy limits of Walleyes. Nobody faults them for that!


----------



## Carelapse (Feb 23, 2018)

steelhead281 said:


> There is a great place in Hillsdale or Lenewee County. It would be a great place to hunt csidering this weekends nasty weather. The guy has an indoor hunting ground, it is the really long narrow building with a hiking path right down the center. You can walk down the path and take your time selecting your trophy. The nice thing is he keeps the pigs separated by size so if you are looking for a big hog you can easily find them. The tender youngster are together as well if you prefer. It is really easy to select the color variation if you are looking for that special mount. Good luck on your hunt. lol


That sound absolutely cool


----------

